# Iniibig kitang tunay



## rturn280

Here is as close as I can get, I am beginner, any help?

 Iniibig kitang tunay, panaginip gabi't araw, pag di ka natatanaw puso ko'y nalulumbay.

 _Love you genuine, …everyday…when …heart..mine…_


----------



## Chriszinho85

rturn280 said:


> Here is as close as I can get, I am beginner, any help?
> 
> Iniibig kitang tunay, panaginip gabi't araw, pag di ka natatanaw puso ko'y nalulumbay.


Here's my interpretation:

_ I truly love you, I dream about you night and day, when you are not looking (at me) my heart is filled with sorrow._

Hopefully a native speaker can contribute.


----------



## moonshine

This was written in a sort of free-form poem manner, but if translated in a sentence, it would be something like this:

_Iniibig kitang tunay, _
*   I truly love you,*
_panaginip gabi't araw,_
*   (You're) my dream night and day,*
_pag di ka natatanaw_
*   When I don't see you (literal, can also be "When you're not around")*
_puso ko'y nalulumbay._
*My heart gets lonely (literal, better form would be "My heart is filled with loneliness")*


----------

